# Translation/legalisation of Birth Certificate



## Teazle (Feb 3, 2017)

How can I get my English Birth Certificate translated and legalised in Italy for my Residency application? I am in Milan. Do I need to send my Birth Certificate to England to obtain an Apostille? Any information gratefully received.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Find a local translator who is a sworn translator and registered with the Tribunale. For residency they can translate it and have it sworn as correct, with the bollo on it at the local tribunale. Ours cost about 20-30 euros, not sure the exact cost as we had other documents done at the same time and it was 6 years ago...


----------



## Simsnet (Mar 12, 2017)

If it any help, I don't think an eu citizen needs to provide a copy of there birth certificate when applying for residency. It should be just a case of registering at your local comune.


----------



## Teazle (Feb 3, 2017)

*Teazle*

Thank you for your replies. I have now applied for residency. In fact you do need a copy of your birth certificate, which has been translated into Italian and sworn at court, to apply for residency. You also need private medical insurance and to prove that you can support yourself if you are not working or self-employed.


----------

